# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  الحملة الطلابية لإغاثة غزة | Facebook Group Join Now

## CreatiVe

*ضمن فعاليات*

* الحملة الطلابية الأردنية لإغاثة غزة*

* قرر منسقو الحملة البدء في جروب على الفيس بوك*

* لحشد المزيد من الأعداد و ليصل صوت الحملة إلى كل طالب في الأردن..*

* انضم الآن.. و ادعوا أصدقائك للانضمام..*

* غزة تصمد بالدماء... أفلا تدعم صمودها..*


** 

* ومازال شلال الدم الغزي ينزف*
* وتتسع بقعة الزيت*
* والرصاص المسكوب يتمادى*
* ونجماتنا تتساقط على السماء*
* أما الذين بقوا ها هنا*
* فمازال الجرح فيهم يتمدد*
* جرح بحجم خيبة أمل تعالت بعد تخاذل العربان*
* وتطاول الحمقى والغربان*
* واستأسد الباغي*
* فدك الآمنين في البيوت بظلم وطغيان*
* خرجوا..*
* هرعوا..*
* وتدافعوا..*
* لم يجدوا ملاذاً*
* يحميهم من الضيم والعدوان*
* فوقفوا في انتظار الشهادة*
* وصوتهم يخترق الآذان*
* طفل رضيع..*
* شيخ كبير..*
* وامرأة أبت أن تُهان*
* كل من هنا.. يصرخ بملء فيه*

* ::: نحن هنا :::*

* ألا تسمعون؟*
* ألا تتوجعون؟*


* ****

* الحملة الطلابية الأردنية لإغاثة غزة..*

----------

